# Online Fax Service



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Is there a company that offers services similar to ringcentral.com (particularly fax) offering a Dubai tel# & fax#?

Debbie


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

You might want to try efax, they do multiple country numbers.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

and they seem to have teamed up with Yac as well

Yac Joins With eFax


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

checked with efax & yac, neither offers a Dubai fax#

debbie


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think even skype has a fax service


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Just an idea but if you got a landline you can easily hook it up to your laptop and use a fax server software to get the same thing done..


----------

